# Cut capacity for JD1518 Flexwing



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have an opportunity to buy a Deere 1518 Flexwing mower for a good price. It's a 10' single wing version. I can't find the cut capacity anywhere on this mower. I think it's 4", but want to make sure. I already have an MX-8 which has been a great mower, but it's limited to 2" cut capacity.

Anyone know for sure or have the specs?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a Deere 1518 Flexwing mower for a good price. It's a 10' single wing version.


What do you mean by "it's a 10' single wing version."?

1518- 3 five foot cutting sections.

1018- 1 ten foot cutting section.

I own a 1018, it certainly will mow much more that 2". Mowing height is limited by proper blade sharpness and amount of moisture in mowing material and tractor horsepower.....the dryer the grass, the more material it will mow and evenly disperse.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ahhhh....I think I know what your asking .... DIAMETER cut capacity..

on a 1518 the diameter cut capacity is 3 inches in diameter

on a 1018 the diameter cut capacity is 4 inches in diameter

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> What do you mean by "it's a 10' single wing version."?
> 
> 1518- 3 five foot cutting sections.
> 
> ...


It's just like a batwing with 2 folding wings, but it is made with only one.

Here's one: 1996 JOHN DEERE 1518 Hay and Forage Equipment - Rotary Mowers For Auction At TractorHouse.com


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gee, I dont recall seeing a 1518 split like that......most that I have seen are the dual bat-wing mowers.....live and learn.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I think those mowers were made for highway use. See a lot of them around here. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, I think those mowers were made for highway use. See a lot of them around here. Mike


Ahhh, now that makes sense.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder why only 3" cut capacity? 
I figured 4".......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Diminishing returns.......the wider you get, the easier it is to bog down due to diminishing horse power. Engineers have it figured out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Dumb question,Do you mean it would cut 3'' dia brush?How much HP to run something like this?
Russ


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Russ61 said:


> Dumb question,Do you mean it would cut 3'' dia brush?How much HP to run something like this?
> Russ


Russ, 
Yes, on the diameter......it really takes at least 80pto/hp to do a good job of dispersal, but it can be done with somewhat less.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I wonder why only 3" cut capacity?
> I figured 4".......


JD3430, Its quite possible that the cut diameter could be 4" because the specs I saw was for the dual winged version....Its quite possible that the gearboxes are heavier built for commercial highway type mowing that NDVA HAYMAN pointed out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Was your answer of 3" based on something you read, like an owners manual, or just a educated guess? Reason I ask is because I can't find anything on line for specs for the 1518
Thanks


----------

